# John Sheppard is underrated to english polyphony compared to Tallis or Byrd Why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My favorite so far are Sheppard and White, Ludford is excellent hey* Mandryka *thanks for the clue about this composer.

Taverner is great too even if a bit ardent anti catholic this affect my sensibility has a catholic all does , im a music lover first i bypass the fact he was biggoted against or toward catholic he a genious.

i says long live english renaissance polyphony, sung from the heart of avalon the olde.. ye de yeah, i trying to sound arcaic english or olde english by saying stuff like thee shawll will bless thee of deprofundis benevolant souls....

I poor my soul in these posts for you guys and im ''un petit monsieur style tournesol in Tintin, and im proud of it, i seem vacant , i seem out of touch whit reality, there is this boat and there no captain it just float away to destination, i let god be thee authomatic pilot of the ships hey :lol:

God bless you all sincerely whit honor and laurel if you follow me post hey, cheers guys!!!

:tiphat: remenber deprofundis is a gentlemen first and foremost, cream of crop, i try to do me best.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Tallis and Byrd managed to survive and flourish under Elizabeth. Sheppard was too closely associated with Mary Tudor and the revival of the Sarum rite. Much of his work under Edward has not survived so all we are left with is his earlier work including a Western Winde mass in typical Taverner style.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, deprofundis & Mandryka :tiphat: :tiphat:- I knew nothing about him heretofore. 

Will scratch about on YouTube and have a listen!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> My favorite so far are Sheppard and White, Ludford is excellent hey* Mandryka *thanks for the clue about this composer.
> 
> Taverner is great too even if a bit ardent anti catholic this affect my sensibility has a catholic all does , im a music lover first i bypass the fact he was biggoted against or toward catholic he a genious.
> 
> ...


Taverner got into trouble early in his career for associating with Protestants but repented. Cardinal Wolsey had no qualms about employing him. It is now almost certain that the John Taverner who was a Catholic hunter was not the same man as the composer.

You should try him - his Missa Corona spinea, written for Wolsey, is a good place to start. There are various recordings, choose the one performed by an ensemble you favour.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Guest books

John Sheppard (1515 - 1558)

John Taverner 1490 - 1545


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Further thoughts! 'The western wynde' was a popular tune in the early 16th century and Taverner, Sheppard and Tye all used it as the basis for a mass. You might like this recording from The Tallis Scholars - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sheppard-T...c&ie=UTF8&qid=1515499552&sr=1-10&keywords=tye


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheppard was unlucky in not making it into the first (and, as things turned out, only) 10-volume series of Tudor Church Music published in the 1920s. As a result, only a fraction of his music made it into the usual repertories of English cathedral choirs, despite the high reputation he enjoyed among his contemporaries. Much of his music has been systematically published only in recent years, so little has been known about it.


----------

